# Low misses



## BearArchery1991 (Jun 23, 2013)

You may have too much total bow weight. I had to take about a month and a half off from shooting due to my work schedule. When I finally got to where I could shoot again I experienced the same problem. I see you’re using a front and side bar. I am too. I had to take my side bar off to lower the overall weight of the bow for a couple weeks to gain the strength back in my shoulder. After that I could put my side bar back on and I was good to go. May be something to try.


----------



## BearArchery1991 (Jun 23, 2013)

You could also decrease the weight on the front and the side bars so you could still use both. Either way. I think your overall bow weight needs to drop till you build up strength.


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey Bra,
There are a couple of factors brought on by fatigue, that could cause this. Are you locking your front shoulder into place? I have noticed that as some shooters become fatigued, they tend to let that front shoulder slip. Resulting in an off shot. Another thing that crossed my mind is, you could be dropping the bow immediately post-shot. Please let me know if either of these are feasible.


----------



## hrmancha20 (Jun 29, 2021)

Authentiksavage said:


> Hey Bra,
> There are a couple of factors brought on by fatigue, that could cause this. Are you locking your front shoulder into place? I have noticed that as some shooters become fatigued, they tend to let that front shoulder slip. Resulting in an off shot. Another thing that crossed my mind is, you could be dropping the bow immediately post-shot. Please let me know if either of these are feasible.


in all honesty I would just say that my bow feels heavy after about six seconds of holding it. I have dropped my stabilizer weight before and it lightens the bow, however I like how much stability the stabilizer weight brings to my shot at full draw.But you do bring up a good point with the shoulder. I am not sure that I 100 hundred percent understand the locking in of the shoulder


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

hrmancha20 said:


> in all honesty I would just say that my bow feels heavy after about six seconds of holding it. I have dropped my stabilizer weight before and it lightens the bow, however I like how much stability the stabilizer weight brings to my shot at full draw.But you do bring up a good point with the shoulder. I am not sure that I 100 hundred percent understand the locking in of the shoulder


Hey Brochacho,

"Locking Shoulder" is a new part of the shot sequence you will implement. You will check your grip, then relax your shoulder into its natural socket, then bring your bow up to start your draw. When you bring your bow up, it is imperative you are bringing it up to the point you hope to impact on the target. This will ensure that you are drawing back to your anchor in an efficient manner.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Post a pic of your form. We would need one of you at full draw, with short sleeves, and full-length (showing top of bow to ground under your feet) to fully understand what your form looks like and _if_ you are locking any joints. Then, take a couple of you from above/behind - you may need to get creative with how or get a friend to help.

The other possibility, just from quick browsing through this is your breathing. Are you holding your breath on shot or breathing normally? It should be a calm, relaxed breathing rate, which will help with holding for as long as possible, provided your form is right.


----------



## FSR0526 (Nov 27, 2021)

Authentiksavage said:


> Hey Bra,
> There are a couple of factors brought on by fatigue, that could cause this. Are you locking your front shoulder into place? I have noticed that as some shooters become fatigued, they tend to let that front shoulder slip. Resulting in an off shot. Another thing that crossed my mind is, you could be dropping the bow immediately post-shot. Please let me know if either of these are feasible.


I agree, I would say you are not following through. It is better to shoot less shots than over shooting. Make sure bow arm is fully locked out, straight. If it is bent you will fatigue sooner


----------



## FSR0526 (Nov 27, 2021)

BearArchery1991 said:


> You may have too much total bow weight. I had to take about a month and a half off from shooting due to my work schedule. When I finally got to where I could shoot again I experienced the same problem. I see you’re using a front and side bar. I am too. I had to take my side bar off to lower the overall weight of the bow for a couple weeks to gain the strength back in my shoulder. After that I could put my side bar back on and I was good to go. May be something to try.


Too much draw weight will cause you to fatigue sooner and often leads to bad habits. If you hunt in cold weather, you may have trouble drawing on a live animal


----------



## Cosa21 (May 20, 2021)

Too much bow weight


----------

